# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  IR-Key v4.8.1,Added HTC Puccini & Desire C & X & Sensation XL & HBOOT Editor & ONE SU

## mohamed73

*IR-Key v4.8.1,Added HTC Puccini & Desire C & X & Sensation XL & HBOOT Editor & ONE SU* "IR-Key Suit" version 4.8.1 Released   ADDED :   *HTC Puccini (Jetstream)*1 *Change  imei, Change CID* **  **  *HTC Desire C (Golf)**:* *Read Unlock Code*  *HTC Desire X (Proto)**:**Read Unlock Code*  *HTC Sensation XL**:* *Read Unlock Code*  **  *HBOOT Editor* *Change text HBOOT* **** LOCK *****,** *** RELOCKED *****,* ***** UNLOCKE **** *S-OFF* *To** S-ON* *And whatever you want, you can write.* *(Return of warranty)*   *Note**:* *Only** HBOOT** appearance** changes  *   *
HTC ONE SU (T528t) (cp2dtg)1* *Ringer failures, Hong problems, call reject, ...* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

